# So when does it calm down ?



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi,

I'm about 4 months into my addiction and wanted to ask you fellows addicts, does this calm down any? I literally can't stop buying stuff, wife is going nuts, postie is naming his next van after me etc. just wondering if you ever hit that sweet combo of knowing exactly what products you need and just buying them or is it eternally searching for that ultimate shine ?.

I must have that new wax cos .......elm I just want it.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Erm no 

I've just picked up 5 this week.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I aways think I really need that product in my life, I buy it, but then think wow I could really do with that too... 

It's a vicious circle!

My advice is to start getting bits sent to work, then it's not so obvious!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hopefully before the wife leaves you but usually £2000-£3000. Then you realise many polishes and sealants have a use-by date and you've wasted a ****tun of money!

Hopefully after you've invested in a PTG because you realise polishing technique can't be learned on your pride and joy from a Youtube video and a forum.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

You get to a rage where you know what you really need and what really works. 

For me that's scholls and 3m. And a few CG products.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Nanoman said:


> Hopefully before the wife leaves you but usually £2000-£3000. Then you realise many polishes and sealants have a use-by date and you've wasted a ****tun of money!
> 
> Hopefully after you've invested in a PTG because you realise polishing technique can't be learned on your pride and joy from a Youtube video and a forum.


Oh no don't say that I didn't know there was use by dates

Life was cheaper popping to car wash 2 a month. Think it's my all or nothing personality ..... I just gotta have it all. Wife complains but worrying thing is she is right I will never use it all. Sorry what's a PTG ?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

It's a paint depth gauge mate. Tells you how much paint is on the car. Paint and clear coat readings are put toghter to give a reading like 140 micros. 

To get a idea of how much clear coat you have to play with, take a reading from under the hood because they don't clear coat them.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

2 years on and I'm just beginning to slow down... or rather I keep kidding myself that I am!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

So is there a moment of enlightenment? A time when the clouds part a shaft of sunlight hits the bonnet and you go that's it....that's the shine I seek. Or do you just have mega sales on here, clear some space then carry on.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Theres always more stuff to try ! 
Only reason i havent bought anything for a while is the garage full i already have and ive been buying performance parts for the car. Also wanting the roof resprayed and front bumper too after i have most of the parts i need


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Maybe there is an abstinence forum somewhere a kin alcoholis anonymous or a 12 step programme. Or a rehab in a sunny country where it doesn't rain and you can wax to your hearts content. I envy the professionals they must hate it and there cars are filthy and they get paid to do this.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Stuff you need:
2 buckets
Shampoo
Lambswool Mitt
Drying Towel
Sealant (Gtechniq C2)
OR
Waxx (Colli 456)

If you want to take it a bit more seriously
MF cloths (costco)
Tardis
Iron fallout remover
Tyre shine stuff
A glaze (AF Tripple)
A303 Aerospace Protectant for the engine bay
Megs adj. detailing brush
Megs stiff carpet brush
APC
Wheel cleaner

If you really want to go for it and can spare 30 uninterripted hours every 6 months:
PTG
Rotary
2 or 3 polishes from 3m (FCP, Ultrafina and the other one I can't remember)
3M or CG Finishing pad large & small
3M or CG Polishing pad large & small
3M or CG Compounding pad large & small
Panel wipe
Glass specific sealant
Wheel specific sealant
Home made sun gun

That's it really.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

It comes and goes for me. At the start I was obsessed. Now sometimes I love cleaning the car sometimes I couldnt be arsed. I've already spent a small fortune on detailing products. Not sure though why people have to buy 4, 5 or 6 etc decent pots of wax when their inst that much difference between them and only one would do them? Each to their own though


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ive been in to detailing about a year and dont just go and buy anything i fancey, i have most stuff now and will use that until it runs out and then decide if i want to buy again or try another brand etc, i only have one wax which i always use because i love it and thats af spirit o havnt tried any others really and dont want to spend alot of money on 1 wax pot.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Very sensible overKill you exercise self control, something I'm less,good at..


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Very sensible overKill you exercise self control, something I'm less,good at..


:lol:
i like !!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I see I want I get


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Hufty said:


> I see I want I get


yeh but sometimes hufty you cant always get what you want mate 
plus i always do some research in to what i want ie. reviews and stuff


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

True but if it's only a£10 its hard to resist especially if it's on special,offer somewhere. Trying my damn hardest to avoid a af crew bag, I don't need one but I find myself often thinking of getting one.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Hufty said:


> So is there a moment of enlightenment? A time when the clouds part a shaft of sunlight hits the bonnet and you go that's it....that's the shine I seek. Or do you just have mega sales on here, clear some space then carry on.


I have slowed down a bit recently, was having a sort out and realised how long it would take me to use all the wax for instance... 
Stuff that really works doesn't get replaced but other stuff like tyre dressing i am still trying to find 'the one' :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's taken me a good two years to build up my arsenal and stick to products I like and now I am not spending as much as I used to, I just spend to replenish stock. There are so many different types of products out there you will either go mad or bankrupt.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I think over the last two years I have calmed down a lot and simply re-order whatever runs out with the same product or maybe something new.

Products that come in gallons I have settled on for the most part, I sometimes change foams and shampoos just for a change of smell!

My biggest expense is replacing foam pads (the Meguiars ones), wash mitts and MF towels. Products seem to last an age, excluding Aerospace 303 which I go through quite quickly on engine bays.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It's taken me a good two years to build up my arsenal and stick to products I like and now I am not spending as much as I used to, I just spend to replenish stock. There are so many different types of products out there you will either go mad or bankrupt.


Or both :lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

It eventually calms down as your wife is leaving you and she even takes your dog


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

still buying stuff all the time, and love it:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I am beginning to feel the odd pang of guilt or shame !


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

It's took me a year and 2 months to find my love for auto finesse - I have now got a brand where I can stay and enjoy. Using and replacing the product at a time 

Illusion is amazing to use. Much prefer it over desire


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> I have slowed down a bit recently, was having a sort out and realised how long it would take me to use all the wax for instance...
> 
> Stuff that really works doesn't get replaced but other stuff like tyre dressing i am still trying to find 'the one' :thumb:


Try if you already haven't Swissvax pneu best I've found


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Scooby0775 said:


> Try if you already haven't Swissvax pneu best I've found


Cheers Scooby, i will have a look.... 
Trying some opti bond at the moment and its looking good:thumb:

Jeez thats expensive


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

To OP, I'm in the same boat although been spending/wasting money for only 3 months. I used to have a list of products brought but soon stopped after the final figure started to grow and scare me! It's best to be ignorant to how much you've spent :thumb:


----------



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

17 Years of "detailing" and its starting to slow, I use what I`ve bought , but if a product doesn't perform, I don't buy it again, got my core products down to 9-10 items now  or is that 109-110 LOL


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Cheers Scooby, i will have a look....
> 
> Trying some opti bond at the moment and its looking good:thumb:
> 
> Jeez thats expensive


It is but goes a long way spray on brush round looks great imo and I've tried quite a few products


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Cheers Scooby, i will have a look....
> Trying some opti bond at the moment and its looking good:thumb:
> 
> Jeez thats expensive


I'm like ou Pitts, still seeking the elusive tyre dressing every time I see one in for sale thread, I'm on it like a tramp on a kipper. I am yet to discover swissvax nearly bought at waxstock but refined and been a little put off by the leather care scandal.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hufty said:


> I'm like ou Pitts, still seeking the elusive tyre dressing every time I see one in for sale thread, I'm on it like a tramp on a kipper. I am yet to discover swissvax nearly bought at waxstock but refined and been a little put off by the *leather care scandal*.


What did I miss?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> What did I miss?


OMG - you missed the Leather care scandal!!!

So did I. What happened? 😁

Btw this obsessing over products never slows. There's always newer or better and I'm a sucker for hype.

But, our cars are cleaner than about 90% of other cars on the road and that makes me content.

Cooks


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

There's a thread somewhere on here where swissvax sent the wrong product out for a leather refurb product. Allegedly could mean their £90+ kit is a repackaged £23 product. I will say no more the thread got locked.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm addicted to buying storage for all my detailing stuff :lol:

Was sorting stuff in the garage yesterday and found over 40 microfibers in a bag I have no idea how many years ago I bought


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Rage - :lol: had few of those points already. :lol:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

The first 18 months was worst for me, it's levelled out now. I still by the odd new thing I've not tried but mainly stick to replacing items that are finished. You do reach a point where you realise you have way too much product that you will never use.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hufty said:


> Or both :lol:


That's true  :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion never over a 1 year and it's getting worse spent twice as much this year compare to last and this year isn't even over yet


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it does calm down, I'm relatively settled on the things I use now and unless you use very expensive items it needn't cost a fortune. There is the odd case of splashing out on when new things are needed or you're unhappy with a product and want something different but I think after about five years I have things under control (ish !)


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

For me it slowed around two years when you have a product on the shelf that "solves every issue". A vairety of machines and pads that do different jobs and a variety of polishes and waxes/sealants to compliment.....and plenty of 5 litre containers to replemish your chosen products.

I'm about £3k in.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

So consensus seems to be it's a relatively long term thing, maybe I need a strategy then to help manage it, monthly budget, a set of golden rules no more than 5 of each product type ?. How do others manage the addiction ?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd suggest checking out the various sample sites, saves you committing to a bigger and more expensive buy. Try not to think you "must have" the next biggest thing. End of the day worse hobbies to have and spend your money on


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Hufty said:


> So consensus seems to be it's a relatively long term thing, maybe I need a strategy then to help manage it, monthly budget, a set of golden rules no more than 5 of each product type ?. How do others manage the addiction ?


What i have done is set myself a £30 pm budget for detailing stuff...
I have now got everything i need to be effective but obviously always need more so by setting a budget it makes me think about what I am spending :thumb:
Obviously if i want something more expensive i have gotta save up :thumb:
It's working pretty well at the moment and yes there has been the odd slip up but its a good plan....


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

It calms down to an extent but you'll have parcels going to neighbours and to your work address long before it does. Also put an elastic band on your wrist, and everytime you see the word 'sale', ping the elastic band HARD. 
Till it calms down and you find your sweet spot, don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

My job helps people overcome addiction, admittedly not detailing products but can see lots of similarities. We need 12 step guys, :lol: at least there are no serious health risks !

Pittsy does your budget inc postage, can understand now why you do all those reviews ! Free product.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

lemansblue92 said:


> First few years after buying my car I was constantly polishing by hand etc, in year 3 I lost interest, probably because I fitted 313 reps which cheapened the appearance of the car.
> 
> 5 years later I've fitted a set of original mv4s and I'm happy with it again & want to improve the paintwork, very rewarding colour to work on. Anyway I've recently bought a pressure washer, snow foam lance , the wifes just bought me a das 6 pro with megs kit for my birthday, The one pot of wax I have is bilt Hamber double speed and I'm happy with it, I'll probably be buying a few bits here and there but don't intend on buying loads of stuff.
> Just when I thought I was out!


Relapse is so easy :devil:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> I'd suggest checking out the various sample sites, saves you committing to a bigger and more expensive buy. Try not to think you "must have" the next biggest thing. End of the day worse hobbies to have and spend your money on


Could you recommend any, I have had the odd waxy box and ordered the next of another similar name, I forget.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

First few years after buying my car I was constantly polishing by hand etc, in year 3 I lost interest, probably because I fitted 313 reps which cheapened the appearance of the car. 

5 years later I've fitted a set of the original mv4s it came with and I'm happy with it again & want to improve the paintwork, very rewarding colour to work on. Anyway I've recently bought a pressure washer, snow foam lance , the wifes just bought me a das 6 pro with megs kit for my birthday, The one pot of wax I have is bilt Hamber double speed and I'm happy with it, I'll probably be buying a few bits here and there but don't intend on buying loads of stuff.
Just when I thought I was out!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just started to calm down but still every now and again I find something to buy and that's after 6 years. 

Still have too many waxes and many I haven't used.

I am trying to use what I have collected now instead of just saving them.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Relapse is so easy :devil:


Worst bit is after spending some time on this site I'm finding there's certain things that a kind of essential which I didn't have before so that means more spending


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

lemansblue92 said:


> Worst bit is after spending some time on this site I'm finding there's certain things that a kind of essential which I didn't have before so that means more spending


Don't you just hate (love really) when you find a new brand that takes your fancy :doublesho


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Don't you just hate (love really) when you find a new brand that takes your fancy :doublesho


especially if you've just been shopping at halfrauds then start visiting this site and start ordering online, getting ebay packages delivered to argos etc


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

lemansblue92 said:


> especially if you've just been shopping at halfrauds then start visiting this site and start ordering online, getting ebay packages delivered to argos etc


Now that's a great shout, get stuff delivered to Argos she will never know !:thumb:


----------

